# Sometimes things work out



## Hopalong Causually (May 10, 2018)

My most productive doe is a broken red NZ.  I was hoping to get a future breeder broken doe from her out of her latest litter.  There are two really nice brokens that I hoped would not be both bucks.  They are now over five weeks old so I thought I'd take a close look at both of them.  It appears that one is a buck and one a doe.   

My only other doe to produce a litter had only one.  It is almost two weeks old now.  I've been trying to get a future breeder buck from her for two years now without success.  A quick look at this latest one gives some hope as it LOOKS like it could be a buck.  I'm watching this one really closely.


----------

